# Lemon law buyback next steps...



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Are you sure it is a bad DDE??? So a hard failure in the computer and not just a programming/operational issue?

Sometimes when there is an issue with programming, it is easier to say "it's backordered" then to say "BMW hasn't yet released the software fix...so it'll be a few weeks".

Eventually they'll call you and say "Well BMW has asked us to try some programming".

Ask them for a written declaration that this part, XYZABC123, is bad and is on backorder". Then go and find one outside of you little dealers parts guy.

2 cents

A


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. At this point, I have no reason to believe the dealership is masquerading with the DDE backorder. However, for peace of mind purposes, I may attempt to obtain the DDE part status from another BMW dealer.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Specifically how did they determine the DDE is bad?

Has PUMA, in writing, approved a new DDE? If they will confirm this, I'd say they are indeed replacing the DDE.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I was advised the DDE diagnosis resulted from additional testing (troubleshooting) after the installation of a new part (relay module) failed to correct the "Increased Battery Discharge" warning. 

Not sure about the PUMA status. I may query the dealer on this. I was able to confirm the DDE module is only available from Germany, which has a 2-4 week turnaround time. In that respect, it appears the dealer is either misinformed or making a misrepresentation to me.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

If you've done some searching, you'll have read that most MFGs have pretty formulaic processes for what a dealer can replace and when- see this codes, do this test, replace this part. When a dealer reaches the end of their skill, or they cannot 'prove' something is broken or failed, yet the car still throws codes, they SHOULD open a PUMA case and get BMW engineers involved. PUMA techs have the authority to let them replace parts outside of proscribed guidelines, or run additional non-standard tests. 

Simply stated, something like a new DDE has GOT to be approved by BMW/PUMA. IMO. So at the level you seem to have escalated (based on purportedly needing a new DDE), I would hope PUMA is involved. If they are not, then my faith that the dealer is telling the truth is zero.

Keep us posted-

GL

A


----------



## ticktock (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got rid of my 535i through the lemon law buyback in CA. Everything was straightforward as BMWNA is taking back the cars with very few questions asked.

Of note:

The car requires runflats upon return. The ISG rep can waive that if the tread is intact.

He also mentioned that the cars usually go straight to Mexico and have the title scrubbed and then reimported as non-lemon law buybacks. Then they are sold cheap on some lot in LA.

He said Carfax will show this but no other disclosure needs to be made to a prospective buyer.

I miss my 5er already, but my M-Sport 335d should be here any day now.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

The dealer acknowledged the new DDE was approved by PUMA and is trying to obtain a "firm" delivery date for the German originated part from the area BMW Rep. Apparently, "expedited" delivery was authorized. One week has elapsed already.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

*Continuing Saga Update*

The dealer finally received a new DDE module. However, I'm told my vehicle isn't recognizing the new DDE. The current mindset (dealer & BMW NA) is software related. Unfortunately, nobody has an answer or resolution at the present moment. Almost 4-weeks have elapsed since I took my vehicle to the dealer.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Start picking out new colors and options....


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

*Continuing Saga Over?*

In summary, the third repair attempt resulted in an "extended stay" (1-month). After replacing 2-modules (Junction Box & DDE), my vehicle was still drawing 3.5 amps after entering sleep mode. After further diagnostics and onsite assistance by the RTE (Regional Technical Expert) from BMW NA, the culprit of my problem turned out to be the FZD module (Function Center, Roof), specifically the Interior Motion Sensor (Alarm). After replacing the motion sensor the amperage draw went away.

I just got my vehicle back on Friday evening. Time will tell if it's fixed. The SA and ST (Heather & Tony) at Leith BMW in Raleigh demonstrated a sincere concern and genuine commitment to repair my vehicle. Tony reviewed the entire diagnostic process with me from start to finish when I picked up my vehicle. He was very knowledgable and professional. Just the type ST a person wants and expects.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ I've heard good things about Leith. 

Thanks for posting that info, might be exceedingly helpful to someone else.

A


----------

